# Exterior Shutter Jig Help



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Good morning: I am thinking about making exterior shutters for my home to replace the louvered shutters that are currently up. My current shutters have seen better days. I would like to make the louvered style of shutters but have been unable to locate plans for free or to purchase which show how to make the router jig needed to make the holes for the louvered slats. I have seen references to Norm's plantation shutter episode, but I think this jig is designed to allow the slats to move which I don't want. Can anyone point me in the right direction for instructions or for a good set of plans.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Check this : http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0101

There are 3 different louvered projects listed on Norm's site (New Yankee Workshop)


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Instead of housing the entire slat you can cut a tenon on the ends of the slat, creating a square stub tenon, and assemble by mortising the stiles to receive the tenon.


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I will look into these suggestions.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 29, 2008)

http://woodworking.about.com/od/woodworkingplansdesigns/ss/Louvers.htm

This was the best that I saw when I was considering it. I didn't want to pay for Norm's plans, so I think this will work out.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you could always dado the stiles and chop short spacers at desired angle , bevel slats and cut to fit in dado .
it's worked for me ,for quick remodels . notch ends of rails and countersink screws to hold frame together .


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

I just completed making shutters for my house. Let me tell you its quite a job. I made mine with treated yellow pine. (I would never do that again) It warps literally as you cut it. I made my shutters using Norm Abrams Shutter Jig, its the one where he devotes the whole show to making jigs. I also wanted to make them in such a way that would allow me to replace slats, if need be. They are removable from the back. So the slot for the louvers is open in the back. If I knew how to post pictures I would. If you give me your email I can send pictures of my jig, the completed shutters,and any other help I can give.


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

Trying to post pics

snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp53678%3Enu%3D333%3A%3E789%3E6%3B4%3EWSNRCG%3D3257%3C%3A3974337nu0mrj(Wood Box)!:snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp53678%3Enu%3D333%3A%3E789%3E6%3B4%3EWSNRCG%3D3257%3C%3A3974337nu0mrj


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

Trying again.

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos5007/4/35/59/91/69/3/369915935406_0_SM.jpg

By Jove,................I think I've got it!
Picture comes out quite small though. Do I have to use Photobucket? I already have my pictures on Kodak, and really don't want to go through uploading all my pictures. What am I doing wrong?


----------

